# will these work?



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

hey,

im setting up my new tropical tank and was wondering what are good fish that get along i will be getting 6 dianos,4 clown loaches , 4 mollies and a betta fish or could i have two in there one male and one female? 

cheers fans


*R.I.P Steve Irwin*


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

What size tank? Clown loaches get quite big, about a foot long. What will get along with them depends on the tank


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

i could be wrong, but i dnt think u can keep the male and female betta together all the time?


----------



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

ohh really that big, i will probaly only get two of them then and im not going to go with the mollies either tank is getting to croweded i have a 55g but updating at christmas or even very soon

cheers


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

You can't keep a male and female betta together in the same tank. wheres they would fight just like 2 males.

what size tank are you upgrading to?


----------



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

oh kk cheers for that umm im uprading to a 7ft tank im not sure how many gallons it is but its bloody huge


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

One thing you have to be cautious about with bettas is that they are with other fish that don't go crazy when there is food. Often, a betta can actually starve to death because they are very slow feeders, and they tend to stay away from fish that are very active. Just make sure the little feller is getting enough food. I'd also watch for aggression from the mollies, unless they are balloon mollies.


----------



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

ok thanks heaps yeh ive decide not to get the mollies, so ive got to be careful with the feeding? can u hand feed the guy?


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey, now that I see a post that says Betta are slow eaters and can starve with other more aggressive fish eating the food, do you guys know about any fish that arent that crazy about food? Because I think I see this happening in my tank with my female betta and 4 guppies. They eat that food up like nothing else. So balloon mollys would be a better choice? 

Haha sorry for being so naive. Just wondering! :-?


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Kageshi17 said:


> Hey, now that I see a post that says Betta are slow eaters and can starve with other more aggressive fish eating the food, do you guys know about any fish that arent that crazy about food? Because I think I see this happening in my tank with my female betta and 4 guppies. They eat that food up like nothing else. So balloon mollys would be a better choice?
> 
> Haha sorry for being so naive. Just wondering! :-?


ADFs are a great choice with a male betta  a cpl days of aclimation ( butt sniffing)  and they should be fine together.


----------

